# Oral Board Scoring



## JC1886

I was wondering how oral boards are scored? I was told that I needed to score at least a 4 in all 6 areas . So here is the question , there were 3 people on the board , do they each score me in each area on a scale of 1-10 add scores and divided by 3 . If I was being scored on only 6 areas what would be a good score? I was told that I passed the oral board and my score was a 51. So I figure I got an average of 8.5 in each of the 6 areas making it a total of 51, is that correct?I'm just not sure if that is how it is figured. Any info would be great.


----------



## Harley387

Well, generally speaking, if you know one of your interviewers you passed. If you regularly go drinking with one of your interviewers, you may have passed. If you have a child in common with one of the interviewers daughters, you certainly passed. Otherwise, thanks for coming.......but maybe next time. #-o


----------



## Tackleberry22

I'm just curious, what are some of the questions they shoot at you?


----------



## j809

Some of the questions i had were

What is one of your best strengths?
What is one of your weaknesses?
Why should we select you over other candidates?
What does community policing mean to you?
What kind of a police officer do you think we want in our community?
What do you think one of your work days would be like?
What would your enemy say about you?
What would your friends say about you?


----------



## JC1886

They only asked me 5 ? Most were What would you do if? Like at a company party someone lights a joint (someone is bosses XXXXX), what would you do? As a citizen you observe what appears to be a drug deal, what would you do? Can not recall others ,but all on that same line. If I think of them I will post them. Still no idea how I was scored!!!!


----------



## Micky

I've heard a couple questions....#1: The scenario is that you are a police officer on patrol at 2am and you find a car in a ditch. It turns out to be a fellow officer who is emitting a strong odor of alcohol from his person. What do you do? Then they change it and put in a friend, a family member, etc. and ask why it would be different if you change your answer. Also, a variation is that you are the only officer on that night and therefore cannot call a supervisor.

#2: The scenario involves you and your partner doing an alarm call at a an automotive center and you notice after securing the alarm that your partner had taken a car battery to the trunk but had a second thought and returned it. He states he had a lapse of judgment and that his daughter is in college and has a problem with her car battery...also his wife is with cancer and medical bills are mounting. Then, they will change the person from your partner to a regular citizen or someone else. If you say you'd give your partner a chance and not report this one and give him professional courtesy then they'll say why should he be any different than Joe Blow who does the same act. For me, the real answer is always different than the theoretical one. However many departments are worried about ethics and one must carefully consider the answer. Anyone have answers for this second scenario??? Thanks :?


----------



## DUKE1005

Micky-

I recently interviewed for a department in New Hampshire and was asked a similar question. The panel which I interviewed with consisted of the Police Chief, a Sgt., the selectman and the Police Commissioner. Just from the simple fact that the Police Commissioner and the selectman were there, I was under the assumption that they would want to hear that everyone should be treated the same with respect to the law, meaning no one person, even the police, should be above it. I couldn't possibly assume that the town selectman would want to hear that I would coverup something like that within the department. I played the safe route however and told them that I would inform my supervisor. Hopefully this was the answer they were looking for. I stated several times during my interview that loyalty was extremely important to me within a department, however, no Officer should place another in that type of situation. And if they do, the fault lies with them and not with you. [-X


----------



## LawMan2545

Now I am really confused...Had my Oral Board this past Thursday...Here were my questions, no lie:

How's your Dad?
Hows your family?
What do you do for work?
How does a person walk out the door with 12 unpaid lobsters? (referring to the last time I saw one of my references, he made an arrest for me on a shoplifter)
What do you think of our Dept?
What do you think of the guys on the dept you work with? (I am an Aux. officer for the dept.)
What are your expectations when you get hired?
Ever been close to an associate who you caught doing something bad?

That was it, no one took notes, and it lasted 15 minutes, 10 minutes of the chief telling me what will happen after the interview, however then says don't leave here encouraged or discouraged, just that there are 8 canidates and 3 spots and I want to make the right decision on the right people and it will be tough...this of course after I wrote "Why I wanted to be a Police Officer", yes like I was in 3rd grade and writing what I want to be when I grow up...

So was this a good interview or a bad one? My background was spotless, not even a parking ticket...So I assume they really had nothing to ask, plus I knew all of them, worked with 2 when I am on duty...However I did not get 1 scenario question at all...this is why I am confused. Anyone want to comment, and not childish comments like I got when I posted a similar thread earlier.


----------

